# Big thanks to



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

the guy that turned his dock lights on for me tonight. Got my first slot red on the fly on a bend back minnow. Put a heck of a fight. Ended up getting dragged through two docks and a coulple of tense moments when i had no pressure on the line but somehow he stayed hooked up. Released and swam away strong so hopefully i get to tangle with him again soon.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Great thing about Kayak fishing is that it allows you to fish light line and straight Mono. 10 # all day!


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

Never know what's gonna be lurking in the lites lookin for the easy snack. When the bait passes thru and the water boils--great fun on the fly.


----------

